# Lemo Vs Orchid V4



## VandaL (9/12/14)

Thinking about pulling the trigger on a Lemo as every review just raves about how awesome it is.
Currently alternate between Orchid V4 and Fogger V5 during working hrs, pretty good combo. 
Was wondering if anyone has both the V4 and the Lemo and could give me a comparison in size, flavor, etc


----------



## VandaL (10/12/14)

Nobody?


----------



## Kaizer (10/12/14)

Lemme give it a try...

I have both the atty's. Personally, I prefer the LEMO. Easier to build as it has a Kayfun deck, but bigger. No need for dual coils. It has the option of threading your coils through the holes on each post or just fixing the coils under the screw like the Kayfun. Flavor and clouds are better in my opinion. Also like the wide bore trip tip and huge airflow (it has AFC) since I prefer lung hitting. Nice size bottom fill hole that for me is better that the Orchid. Its a wider atty in diameter so it sits abit thicker on some mech mods, so abit of overhang - doesn't really bother me. I really don't have anything bad to say about the LEMO. Truely love it.

Maybe my views are a bit biased as I think my Orchid V4 has a bit of an issue with the bottom fill hole. It seems there is not enough space for juice to flow nicely into the atty creating an air bubble that just doesn't allow any juice into the atty. Only option is fill from the top and do that whole upside-down-screw-cap on story... hate that. Always ends up with spills and leaks.

Hope it helps.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## VandaL (10/12/14)

Kaizer said:


> Lemme give it a try...
> 
> I have both the atty's. Personally, I prefer the LEMO. Easier to build as it has a Kayfun deck, but bigger. No need for dual coils. It has the option of threading your coils through the holes on each post or just fixing the coils under the screw like the Kayfun. Flavor and clouds are better in my opinion. Also like the wide bore trip tip and huge airflow (it has AFC) since I prefer lung hitting. Nice size bottom fill hole that for me is better that the Orchid. Its a wider atty in diameter so it sits abit thicker on some mech mods, so abit of overhang - doesn't really bother me. I really don't have anything bad to say about the LEMO. Truely love it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the review bud, wish it was available in black locally. Could I trouble you to take a side by side pic of the lemo and orchid v4 plz

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kaizer (10/12/14)

Not a problem. Will upload a pic when I am at home later.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaizer (10/12/14)

I hope this is what you wanted to see.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VandaL (10/12/14)

Whoa, thanks. That certainly is a lot bigger then I thought. Is that not an Orchid V3? Which uses the Nano kit






My V4 compared to a nautilus big which holds 5ml i think


----------



## Kaizer (10/12/14)

Hey, you right. Im sorry. I didnt even know about a V4.

Maybe might be better to compare it to a Nautilus as well:

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VandaL (10/12/14)

Thanks a lot man, looks like I gotta give this a pass. I think if it was 1ml less capacity it would be the perfect size. Appreciate the review and pics


----------



## free3dom (10/12/14)

VandaL said:


> Thanks a lot man, looks like I gotta give this a pass. I think if it was 1ml less capacity it would be the perfect size. Appreciate the review and pics



Get the Lemo Drop version...it is quite a bit smaller (in height). Basically the entire chimney section you see inside the tank is gone on it

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------

